# Scattergories



## tetedefromage (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello! I'm trying to come up with some halloween themed categories for a game of Scattergories! But its turning out to be more difficult than I thought it would be!
So far I've only come up with:

Scary Movie Titles
Monsters
Candy
Weapons
Party decor

Does anyone else have any ideas? 

Scattergories is the game where you roll a die to pick a letter, and then have to think of a word that starts with that letter to fit each category.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Television or movie witches
Movies, television shows or plays that have a witch in them (this broadens the category a lot)
Halloween costumes


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

How about if you stretch the Scary Movie Titles in to separate categories like Vampire Movies, Zombie movies, Witch Movies, Paranormal movies, etc ?


----------

